# Accident d'avion.



## chandler_jf (16 Août 2005)

Accident d'avion au Venezuela
153 victimes sont des Français.
0800 174 174


----------



## spyan (16 Août 2005)

Toutes mes pensées vont vers les familles des victimes.

Il est temps de mettre un terme a tous ces accidents en ce moment, ils faut agir au près des pouvoirs publics pour qu'ils exigent des controles plus stricts des avions.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2005)

c'est quand meme le 4eme accident d'avion depuis 1 mois...  :rose:


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Août 2005)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Il est temps de mettre un terme a tous ces accidents en ce moment


 
:mouais: 

'+


----------



## madlen (16 Août 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand meme le 4eme accident d'avion depuis 1 mois...  :rose:



ouais, vraiment pas chouette! c'est toujours par série les accidents.
toutes mes pensée au amis et famille.


----------



## r e m y (16 Août 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand meme le 4eme accident d'avion depuis 1 mois... :rose:


 
et tu oublies le Tracker et le Canadair de la Sécurité Civile, le Morane de surveillance des incendies avant hier, et j'en oublies certainement....


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2005)

Ouf, c'était des français.


----------



## Kakariki (16 Août 2005)

mais kes ki on tous en se moment.....

Toutes mes condoléhences au proches des victims

:sick:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2005)

Sincères commisserations mais... 

Espace aérien saturé, compression des coûts qui joue sur la sécurité, série noire ? Rançon du tourisme de masse qui fait qu'on est obligé d'aller à 15000 Km pour se dorer au soleil ?


(Et les 100 africains morts sur un radeau de fortune, qui en a parlé à part 3 lignes dans le monde...)


----------



## spyan (16 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouf, c'était des français.



Il y a le bon goût, le mauvais goût et le dégoût.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> (Et les 100 africains morts sur un radeau de fortune, qui en a parlé à part 3 lignes dans le monde...)


Voilà.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2005)

Au fait hier y a aussi eu un accident.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Sincères commisserations mais...
> 
> Espace aérien saturé, compression des coûts qui joue sur la sécurité, série noire ? Rançon du tourisme de masse qui fait qu'on est obligé d'aller à 15000 Km pour se dorer au soleil ?
> 
> ...



pourquoi les 100 africains... y a aussi des centaines d'hawaïens mort sur les boat people... ou les 800 000 tutsis, et hutus modérés massacrés a la machette en 3 mois... pendant que le gouvernement francais fermé les yeux... on peut aller tres loin comme ça...


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Août 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Accident d'avion au Venezuela
> 153 victimes sont des Français.
> 0800 174 174



C'etait juste pour l'info .... 
Ca part en vrille .... 
On peut fermer non ????


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Août 2005)

bon c'est triste (surtout pour les familles des disparus) mais bon, en même temps, des avions, c'est un peu "normal" qu'il en tombe de temps en temps... 
Et il serait peut être temps de s'interresser de prét à la maintenance faite par certaines compagnies...


----------



## Fonzi (16 Août 2005)

Je préfère traverser l'atlantique à la rame? c'est plus sur?
ça fait quand même 4 accidents en 3 semaines?

Pensée à toutes les familles victimes ?


----------



## Lio70 (16 Août 2005)

Fonzi a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère traverser l'atlantique à la rame? c'est plus sur?


Ne te fais pas éperonner par un radeau!


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Ne te fais pas éperonner par un radeau!


Ben c'est pas avec leur budget que les boat people vont s'équiper en phares c'est sur


----------



## Fonzi (16 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est pas avec leur budget que les boat people vont s'équiper en phares c'est sur



C'est vrai lol


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Août 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> C'etait juste pour l'info ....
> Ca part en vrille ....
> On peut fermer non ????




Non on va laisser ouvert. IL vaut mieux en parler à cette table que dans le bar des floodeurs.
Par contre ce thread est top petit pour que l'on parle des millions de morts à vélo, en voiture, à pied, en ski, en patin à roulette, en 103 SP kitt polini, à dos de chameau, en bateau, à voile et à vapeur. Il est évident que la gravité de l'accident invite à porter son attention sur lui et détourne (si j'ose dire pour un avion) le regard sur d'autres événements qui le mériteraient. Si à vos yeux il est des événements bien plus tragiques que celui ci, ne vous genez pas, ouvrez un thread, pestez, postez et pleurez. 

Et si possible, évitons les posts "la mort c'est nul", "Il est temps de mettre un terme a tous ces accidents en ce moment".


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Et si possible, évitons les posts "la mort c'est nul", "Il est temps de mettre un terme a tous ces accidents en ce moment".



Oui mais quand même, la guerre c'est mal...


----------



## spyan (16 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et si possible, évitons les posts "la mort c'est nul", "Il est temps de mettre un terme a tous ces accidents en ce moment".



Je suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec toi, dans la mesure où ces accidents ne sont pas tous dûs à la fatalité tant qu'à une certaine négligence des compagnies, qui aveuglées par la rentabilité, oublient peut-être d'accorder une attention maximale à la sécurité de leurs passagers.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2005)

ah ça y a qu'a voir l'avion chypriote écrasé y a 48h et qui n'a pas fait un thread lui


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Août 2005)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec toi, dans la mesure où ces accidents ne sont pas tous dûs à la fatalité tant qu'à une certaine négligence des compagnies, qui aveuglées par la rentabilité, oublient peut-être d'accorder une attention maximale à la sécurité de leurs passagers.




Je n'ai pas parlé de fatalité, mais il est évident qu'on ne peut qu'être pour l'amélioration de la sécurité, que les avions qui tombent, ce n'est pas cool (sauf pour les amateurs de feux d'artifice). Ca va sans le dire, et ca ne va pas pour autant mieux en le disant. 
Cette fausse colère "il faut que ca se cesse", c'est une lapalissade.


----------



## bouilla (16 Août 2005)

Alors j'en étais au moment ou ils fabriquaient un radeau pour quitter l'ile, et que les autres arrivaient..s'en est ou maintenant ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2005)

le forum rendez-vous c'est en dessous


----------



## spyan (16 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Cette fausse colère "il faut que ca se cesse", c'est une lapalissade.



Qui t'as parlé de "fausse colère" ? As tu une idée du temps que je passe dans un avion chaque semaine ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Août 2005)

T'aurais pas un lien de parenté avec Argothian par hasard ? :bebe:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2005)

C'est pas pasqu'il n'y pas d'aéroport a clerfond qu'il faut se moquer


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pas un lien de parenté avec Argothian par hasard ? :bebe:



*Et moi*
qui n'osais pas le dire


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Août 2005)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Qui t'as parlé de "fausse colère" ?



C'est moi qui en parle.




			
				spyan a dit:
			
		

> As tu une idée du temps que je passe dans un avion chaque semaine ?



Et ? 
Relis mon post.


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas pasqu'il n'y pas d'aéroport a clerfond qu'il faut se moquer



heu tu devrais venir + souvent à clerm' ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas pasqu'il n'y pas d'aéroport a clerfond qu'il faut se moquer




Mais si il y a une ligne directe de la suisse pour Clerfond (par l'aéroport d'Aulnat) une fois par mois  Demande à WebO 

Maintenant c'est sur le prix de l'avion va chuter !


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Mais si il y a une ligne directe de la suisse pour Clerfond (par l'aéroport d'Aulnat) une fois par mois  Demande à WebO
> 
> Maintenant c'est sur le prix de l'avion va chuter !



Tu peux même faire un détour par le Portugal ....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2005)

Il semble que le but de chandler_jf était, en ouvrant ce sujet, d'informer celles et ceux qui lisent ce forum et qui seraient susceptibles d'avoir de la famille en Martinique, où se rendaient les personnes décédées dans l'accident qui a eu lieu ce jour au Venezuela.
Le fait que ces personnes soient françaises ne rend pas leur décès plus ou moins tragique que celui d'autres personnes issues d'autres pays. Par contre, je doute fort que les boat people africains ou les Chypriotes disparus au Nord d'Athènes aient été des lecteurs assidus de MacGeneration (1).
Je n'ai pas grand chose à dire sur ce sujet, mais je tiens néanmoins à faire part de mon éc½urement. Je suis éc½uré par la démarche consistant à dénier à ceux qui sont émus par une nouvelle, parce qu'elle est médiatisée, le droit d'être émus. Je n'étais pas au courant de la tragédie des boat people africains et cette nouvelle m'attriste. Mais, de grâce, qu'on arrête d'opposer les morts en fonction de leur origine sociale ou géographique ! Qu'ils soient d'Afrique (2), de Chypre ou de Fort-de-France, les hommes sont partout les hommes, et partout ce soir des familles pleurent les morts que vous vous jetez à la tête comme des chiffonniers dés½uvrés.

(1) Si j'ai tort et que certains de leurs parents ou amis lisent ces lignes, qu'ils veuillent bien accepter mes sincères condoléances.
(2) Je m'étonnerai toujours qu'on parle de l'Afrique comme s'il s'agissait d'un pays et non d'un continent... De quel pays étaient les hommes et les femmes qui ont péri ?


----------



## spyan (16 Août 2005)

Tout à fait d'accord.


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> le regard sur d'autres événements qui le mériteraient. Si à vos yeux il est des événements bien plus tragiques que celui ci, ne vous genez pas, ouvrez un thread, pestez, postez et pleurez.
> .



lol ... ça me rappel un certain post ....


----------



## guytantakul (16 Août 2005)

Ouille, à ce point là...


----------



## yvos (16 Août 2005)

"le telephone sonne" sur france inter est consacré aux vols charters, pour ceux que ça intéresseraient...


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant c'est sur le prix de l'avion va chuter !


Si y'avait que le prix...


----------



## Pierrou (16 Août 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> 153 victimes sont des Français.


Mais bordel, qu'est ce qu'on en a à foutre qu'il y aie 153 français sur le total.
Des êtres humais sont morts, qu'ils soient français ou non, c'est tout aussi grave !! 
  

Je dis pas ça contre toi, Chandler, mais ce chauvinisme me gonfle !


----------



## chandler_jf (16 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Mais bordel, qu'est ce qu'on en a à foutre qu'il y aie 153 français sur le total.
> Des êtres humais sont morts, qu'ils soient français ou non, c'est tout aussi grave !!
> 
> 
> Je dis pas ça contre toi, Chandler, mais ce chauvinisme me gonfle !



pffu
s'ils avaient été du Portgal : j'aurais dit "des portugais"
Pr l'accident du Concorde " des allemands ..."
and co and co
si ils st français ca risque de concerner du monde ici que s'ils avaient été chinois ... 
mais la tristesse est la même.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2005)

de l'info ? sans dec...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Août 2005)

*Déja qu'il y a eu le crash *
de Sharm el-Sheikh, le crash du Canadair puis maintenant celui-ci, ça commence à faire beaucoup de crash avec des français dedans les avions...





_Un coup des ricains j'vous dis !_





 :affraid:


----------



## rennesman (16 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il semble que le but de chandler_jf était, en ouvrant ce sujet, d'informer celles et ceux qui lisent ce forum et qui seraient susceptibles d'avoir de la famille en Martinique, où se rendaient les personnes décédées dans l'accident qui a eu lieu ce jour au Venezuela.
> Le fait que ces personnes soient françaises ne rend pas leur décès plus ou moins tragique que celui d'autres personnes issues d'autres pays. Par contre, je doute fort que les boat people africains ou les Chypriotes disparus au Nord d'Athènes aient été des lecteurs assidus de MacGeneration (1).
> Je n'ai pas grand chose à dire sur ce sujet, mais je tiens néanmoins à faire part de mon éc½urement. Je suis éc½uré par la démarche consistant à dénier à ceux qui sont émus par une nouvelle, parce qu'elle est médiatisée, le droit d'être émus. Je n'étais pas au courant de la tragédie des boat people africains et cette nouvelle m'attriste. Mais, de grâce, qu'on arrête d'opposer les morts en fonction de leur origine sociale ou géographique ! Qu'ils soient d'Afrique (2), de Chypre ou de Fort-de-France, les hommes sont partout les hommes, et partout ce soir des familles pleurent les morts que vous vous jetez à la tête comme des chiffonniers dés½uvrés.
> 
> ...



Totalement d'accord avec toi.

Une compassion -ou affection ,meme selective (et comment ne pourrait elle pas l'etre ?) vaut toujours mieux que pas de compassion et cette Mascarde de la raison qui veut se donner bonne conscience en protestant qu'il existe pire ailleurs dont on ne parle pas par la raison que ça n'affecterait pas  notre proximité .


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas pasqu'il n'y pas d'aéroport a clerfond qu'il faut se moquer



Il y a *un* avion pour Clermont depuis la Suisse...



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Mais si il y a une ligne directe de la suisse pour Clerfond (par l'aéroport d'Aulnat) une fois par mois  Demande à WebO
> 
> Maintenant c'est sur le prix de l'avion va chuter !



... et je l'ai vu, mais pas pris. La Sylkomobile c'est plus safe...     :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2005)

Préparez vos réservs je met sur pied l'AESC 3.0


----------



## WebOliver (17 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Préparez vos réservs je met sur pied l'AESC 3.0



Inscrit. 

Plus sérieusement, et pour reparler de cet accident d'avion, cette news est intéressante, surtout lorsqu'on visionne cette ancienne vidéo. Il s'agit visiblement d'un vol test d'un MD-80, et là aussi la queue se brise (l'atterissage est un peu dur quand même...  ). L'avion écrasé au Venezuela est un MD-82, de la même famille que le MD-80.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Août 2005)

*Pas de crash d'avion aujourd'hui*
mais par contre plus de 40 morts dans un attentat en Irak.

Tout va bien, les médias auront du blé à moudre...


----------



## yvos (17 Août 2005)

je ne comprend pas ce que vous avez à vous acharner alors que la mise au point a déjà été faite...


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas parlé de fatalité, mais il est évident qu'on ne peut qu'être pour l'amélioration de la sécurité, que les avions qui tombent, ce n'est pas cool (sauf pour les amateurs de feux d'artifice). Ca va sans le dire, et ca ne va pas pour autant mieux en le disant.
> Cette fausse colère "il faut que ca se cesse", c'est une lapalissade.



Tout à fait.

Et ce thread inutile.

Personne ici n'a besoin d'être informé, et il va sans dire qu'il est inutile de s'élever contre les "méchantes compagnies aériennes"...

La vie est dure.

La vie est risquée (car on risque la mort...)

La vie c'est la mort, ça n'amuse personne.

Passons à autre chose.


----------



## Foguenne (17 Août 2005)

et quand on pense que certains ne peuvent pas télécharger le dernier podcats macgé...


----------



## Lio70 (17 Août 2005)

Moi ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que Chandler ait posté ce numéro de téléphone 0800.
S'ils sont morts, on ne peut plus leur parler...


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Août 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que Chandler ait posté ce numéro de téléphone 0800.
> S'ils sont morts, on ne peut plus leur parler...



facile ....


----------



## Mac et Kette (18 Août 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pas un lien de parenté avec Argothian par hasard ? :bebe:



Argogo...? ou ça, ou ça...........


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Août 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que Chandler ait posté ce numéro de téléphone 0800.
> S'ils sont morts, on ne peut plus leur parler...


pour la premiere fois de l'actualité de ce registre, je me suis servi de ce numéro ... je connais une personne qui compte beaucoup pour moi et qui est originaire de martinique et y a toute sa famille , mari , enfants . .. normalement pas sur l'ile cet été.. mais ... voilà ... je me sens touché par l'actu .. ou sensibilisé disons ...  


le tsunami ne me concernait pas .... mais là... :rose: 

comment réagir à l'actu des souffrances ..?


----------



## Lila (18 Août 2005)

... je connaissais personnellement au moins 6 de ces passagers...
C'est triste et je compatis à la douleur des amis concernés et à celle des autres familles.

Je voudrai juste dire que cela ne sert à rien d'alimenter une polémique sur la justesse de rendre hommage à tel ou tel mort, par préférence de nationalité, d'affinité culturelle, religieuse ou politique ou je ne sais quoi !
Et sans vouloir vexer l'auteur de ce thread, je crois que si l'intention est bonne, la forme l'est moins.
Cela est "honorable" d'être touché par un drame, ou bien une cause, mais la véritable solidarité se manifeste par l'action. Si on est sincerement solidaire de ces gens, ou d'une cause, il ne sert à rien de pleurer avec la masse en ne faisant rien d'autre que de pleurer. (ce n'est pas une attaque perso, je le répète, il s'agit d'une attitude générale face à la souffrance du monde). Agir, gratuitement, mais agir. Un don, un télégramme, un message...mais débattre de la justesse de cette action est vraiment indigne.

Voilà !

PS : qu'aucun de vous n'y voit d'agression envers sa personne. C'est MON avis de façon générale. Maintenant chacun est libre de penser, dire et faire ce qu'il veut (en fonction bien sûr des règles du cadre dans lequel ça se situe) 

  :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ... je connaissais personnellement au moins 6 de ces passagers...
> C'est triste et je compatis à la douleur des amis concernés et à celle des autres familles.
> 
> Je voudrai juste dire que cela ne sert à rien d'alimenter une polémique sur la justesse de rendre hommage à tel ou tel mort, par préférence de nationalité, d'affinité culturelle, religieuse ou politique ou je ne sais quoi !
> ...



Alors là j'hallucine  :rateau: 
Qu'est-ce qui allait pas dans la forme : deux ligne pour info au ça sou quelqu'un comme toi était susceptible de connaître quelqu'un et de ne pas avoir eu l'info (hé oui SM c'est possible !!!! ). 
Je tenais a préciser que je n'ai pas été touché par ce drame, même pas ému ... un vague sentiment  de "wahooo, merde" qui dure 2 minutes.
Comme je l'ai expliqué, la précision de la nationalité des morts et le post en lui même ... était "pr info". Alors à tous les bien pensants, le moralisateurs, mon entourage est black, blanc, beur, jaune ... de l'Asie, d'Afrique, d'Europe, d'Amérique ... il est gay, hétéro, lesbienne ou bi. Alors arrêtez la parano, preciser la nationnalité d'une personne n'est pas du racisme, ni du xenophobisme ni même un put*** de sentiment national à 2 balles.


----------



## Lila (18 Août 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Alors là j'hallucine  :rateau:
> Qu'est-ce qui allait pas dans la forme : deux ligne pour info au ça sou quelqu'un comme toi était susceptible de connaître quelqu'un et de ne pas avoir eu l'info (hé oui SM c'est possible !!!! ).
> Je tenais a préciser que je n'ai pas été touché par ce drame, même pas ému ... un vague sentiment  de "wahooo, merde" qui dure 2 minutes.
> Comme je l'ai expliqué, la précision de la nationalité des morts et le post en lui même ... était "pr info". Alors à tous les bien pensants, le moralisateurs, mon entourage est black, blanc, beur, jaune ... de l'Asie, d'Afrique, d'Europe, d'Amérique ... il est gay, hétéro, lesbienne ou bi. Alors arrêtez la parano, preciser la nationnalité d'une personne n'est pas du racisme, ni du xenophobisme ni même un put*** de sentiment national à 2 balles.



...heureusement que j'vais précisé que ct pas perso...sinon qu'est-ce que ça aurait été ....dsl !!!


----------



## chandler_jf (18 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...heureusement que j'vais précisé que ct pas perso...sinon qu'est-ce que ça aurait été ....dsl !!!



moi non plus c'est pas perso ....


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Août 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> pour la premiere fois de l'actualité de ce registre, je me suis servi de ce numéro ... je connais une personne qui compte beaucoup pour moi et qui est originaire de martinique et y a toute sa famille , mari , enfants . .. normalement pas sur l'ile cet été.. mais ... voilà ... je me sens touché par l'actu .. ou sensibilisé disons ...
> 
> 
> le tsunami ne me concernait pas .... mais là... :rose:
> ...


je fais un addenda car il semble que l'on peut interpreter mon precedent message de travers...
,  :rose:  
je voulais juste témoigner de ce paradoxe etrange qui fait que l'on est quand meme plus touché par des infos quand on y connait quelqu'un que le reste du temps ... où les catastrophes s'enchainent à la télé sans pour autant nous toucher plus que les autres catastrophes que nous vivons au jour le jour ...dans notre vie personnelle ...    ou alors par rapport aux autres catastrophes de l'actualité .. comme disait guillaume depardieu un soir au 20h de schonberg c'etait une remarque de ce genre ...: "vous avez tres bien fait votre travail qui consiste à présenter avec efficacité un monde d'horreur et de drame .." on s'habitue ou on est indifférent à ces horreurs qui s'enchainent , on continue de vivre ... de rire ... même si chaque soir à coté de soi la télé annonce un meurtre ..; des morts des guerres ...    :mouais:


----------



## Lio70 (18 Août 2005)

Tout ça ne nous rendra pas le Congo.


----------



## guytantakul (18 Août 2005)

C'est triste à dire, mais il semblerait bien que non, ça soit definitivement loché pour le Congo (quelle misère tout de même)


----------

